

Ask HN: Please write descriptive titles for your HN submissions - workhere-io

Lately there have been several submissions on the HN front page having only the name of a product or company in its title:<p>- &quot;Exist&quot;<p>- &quot;WebFlow&quot;<p>- &quot;TrackR&quot;<p>- &quot;MoarVM&quot;<p>- &quot;Atom&quot;<p>In those cases users have to click the link in order to find out what the product&#x2F;company does. Although I understand why that would be useful for the company submitting the link, it&#x27;s a waste of time for the rest of us when we click the links and find out that the product&#x2F;company is something that doesn&#x27;t interest us.<p>So can we please agree to write more descriptive titles that give users an idea of what&#x27;s on the page being linked to?<p>Here are some examples of how it should be done:<p>- &quot;Coalesce – Communication framework for distributed JavaScript&quot;<p>- &quot;Notepad5 – a simple offline notepad webapp, distraction-free writing zone&quot;<p>- &quot;Iconic – An Icon System Designed for the Modern Web&quot;<p>- &quot;Show HN: Softcover – A publishing platform from the author of the Rails Tutorial&quot;
======
ColinWright
It will just get reverted by the mods. If the "title" on the page is
uninformative, so will be the title on HN.

~~~
GFischer
So, let's start asking for more descriptive text on page titles, which will
probably help the page owners as well :)

------
DanBC
PG has said why HN will always revert to the original title. I would link the
post but hn search on iOS is hopeless.

